# Lentil Soup



## norgeskog (Jan 10, 2005)

Someone posted here a request for lentil soup, and cannot find the post.  This is another from a newspaper that is browned, frayed and ovbiously used a lot.  

LENTIL SOUP

4 ribs celery, peeled and cut into dice (about 1 cup)
3 medium carrots (about 4 oz each) peeled and diced
4 oz  yellow onion peeled and diced, about 1/2+ cup
3 cloves garlic, smashed, peeled and minced
1 Tbs vegetable oil
2 tsp ground cumin (I leave tout or cut to 1/2 tsp & increase chili powder)
1 tsp chilli powder
3 cups chicken broth (or vegetable broth for vegetarian soup)
3 cups water
1 cup dry brown lentils (I use a mix of a couple)
1/2 cup chopped parsley
Fresh ground pepper
2 tsp fresh lemon juice

Stir together celery, carrots, onion, garlic, oil, cumin adn chilli powder in a 5 qrt pot and simmer until onions begin to soften and slightly golden.  Stir in broth, water and lentils.  Cover and simmer until lentils and vegetables are done.  With a slotted spoon remove about half of the mixture and puree in food processor (or use Emerils boat motor, which is what I did).  Stir puree back into soup and add parsley, black pepper and lemon juice and blend.  Yields about 6 servings or 7 cups.


----------



## pdswife (Jan 11, 2005)

Sounds very
            very yummy!


----------



## norgeskog (Jan 11, 2005)

pdswife1 said:
			
		

> Sounds very
> very yummy!



THanks pdswife1, it really is.


----------

